
Ask HN: What is the thin vertical green line in these search results? - Nelkins
When I perform this search: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?hl=en&amp;q=why%20do%20characters%20with%20accents%20look%20like%20gibberish%20characters<p>There&#x27;s a thin vertical green line in the search results (you might need to scroll down a bit).  The behavior is persistent across browsers, private window or not.  Is this a bug with Google?  Can anyone explain what the cause is?  I&#x27;m really curious.
======
davman
It's a unicode character from the title of one of the URLs in the search
results.

[https://superuser.com/questions/432015/what-is-
this-%CD%8C%C...](https://superuser.com/questions/432015/what-is-
this-%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C%CD%8C-strange-
character)

Hover this link and look in your browser link preview bar (bottom of screen
usually)

~~~
Nelkins
Doh! Probably should've just clicked on the link...

Thank you!

